# Herbal oils and vinegars



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

My sons are selling herbal oils, vinegar's and herb mixes to make bread dip with oils. If anyone has suggestions, we thank you for it.

They have a Facebook page and if you have a moment to go "Like" their page, it will help too. It is a public page and so you can see photos even if you don't use Facebook. Thanks for the "likes" since this is a school project and it helps them. 

https://www.facebook.com/MeanwhileBackinSaluda?ref=tn_tnmn

They have photos of the herbs, oils and their drying rack too. Thank you.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

I really like the packaging they use! Very well done. You sure have a nice market there with lots of great vendors (looked through your photos).


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you. They made Rosemary Black Olive Sauce today and also a Green Sauce for grilling. People seem to like the bread dip mixes the best. 

If anyone else sells dried herbs and herb mixes, we would appreciate tips. Thank you.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

And you've made sure these things are healthy, right? I'm only asking because I used to think garlic in oil was healthy and it's not healthy, on it's own. You've added some acid or a chemical that will make it stay healthy, right? I'm just asking.
http://www.ext.colostate.edu/safefood/newsltr/v2n4s08.html


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with the above post.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I would not sell herbal oils. Very dangerous if not prepared correctly as stated above. A better idea would be to make the dried herb mixes that your customers could purchase and then mix with their own oil at home. Vinegars are much safer. 
Your packaging is very cute. I do a lot of dried and fresh herbs and herb mixes. One thing that has helped me is to have some free recipes available especially when trying to sell fresh herbs. And, partner with other vendors who sell beef, chicken, meats, and veggies. My neighbor does grass-fed beef so I developed a special herb mixture that she sells to her customers who are buying her meat already. And I give samples to the veggie vendors and recipes so when they are selling their squash, tomatoes, etc, they can send their customers over to me to get that ingredient that they need (spices)


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you Hidden Springs and others. My Sons's booth is next to a Bakery booth and they sell an herb mix with Lavender for making French Toast using the bakery bread. 

Good idea about the oils. Thanks to everyone.


----------

